# Favorite crappie jig



## larry2473

Do you have a favorite crappie jig and do you have different colors or sizes that you use depending where you go? I use some colors at one place and go somewhere else clarity about the same but they don't like it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

i like road runners and this minnow jig that i forgot the name for.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER

3-4" triple ripple from Bass Pro on a 1/16-1/8 ounce chartreuse roadrunner head. Solid chartreuse or any variation that has chartreuse in it.


----------



## JimG

1/16 ounce black jig head with eyes- 2 inch Southern Pro jig body called "blue shiner" along with a platium crappie nibble by berkley.
My best so far.
JimG


----------



## Gills63

1/16 jig with chartreuse panfish assassin. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Govbarney

CRAPPIECOMMANDER said:


> 3-4" triple ripple from Bass Pro on a 1/16-1/8 ounce chartreuse roadrunner head. Solid chartreuse or any variation that has chartreuse in it.


Do you stick this under a bobber , or just cast and retrieve?


----------



## TheCream

I'm not sure how you could go too wrong with any 1.5-2" tube jig in your favorite color. I mainly fly fish now, but used my old UL spin gear a few weeks back and was reminded how deadly those little tubes are on crappie. In clean water the smoke/sparkle color was always great for me, white/purple or white/pink also was always good.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER

Govbarney said:


> Do you stick this under a bobber , or just cast and retrieve?


Cast and retreive


----------



## Govbarney

My fav:

Take a classic beetle spin lure , and add a 1/8 oz jig with a black 2" Berkley power grub, and add a chartreuse berkley crappie bite to the hook. Works best when slowly trolled.


----------



## Intimidator

Round Jighead, 1/16oz in no wind, 1/8oz from boat or light wind, and 1/4oz for deep water and Wind....with a #1 sickle hook for early spring and late Fall, or a 1/0 sickle hook for Summer....3-4" swimbait, most productive daytime color at CJ Brown is SILVER SHAD, then Bluegill, with a Chartreuse niblet...and Black swimmers at night with a Chartreuse niblet!


----------



## Lewzer

Boy you guys use big and heavy jigs. 
I like 1/64th and maybe a 1/32nd. Mini Foos and the inexpensive Popeye jigs that Mark stocks (or used to) are my favorite for crappie.


----------



## larry2473

I usually use a 2-3/4" jig but some places I go I have to downsize to about 1 to 1-1/2" 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## killingtime

I like a bait called a screw grub. The guy that made them lived in Tennessee and passed away last year and they are no longer made with his special fish formula. You can catch anything on these baits. When I found out he died I bought 30 plus packs of the best colors. Fished with a 1/32 or 1/64 oz. jig head under a toothpick bobber.


----------



## larry2473

What do they look like and what do you mean his special formula. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Lewzer said:


> Boy you guys use big and heavy jigs.
> I like 1/64th and maybe a 1/32nd. Mini Foos and the inexpensive Popeye jigs that Mark stocks (or used to) are my favorite for crappie.


Big baits for big fish. I've been known to use big, suspending jerkbaits or crankbaits occasionally for craps. I usually start big and work my way smaller.

I've been having great success this year on a 1/8oz yellow beetle spin w/ a Mr. Twister 3" grub. I've also been fishing some plastics from Micro Spoons on a 1/16th oz head under a bobber when the bigger presentations are getting ignored.


----------



## Intimidator

Bucket Mouth said:


> Big baits for big fish. I've been known to use big, suspending jerkbaits or crankbaits occasionally for craps. I usually start big and work my way smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct!
> When the bite really slows in Winter and early Spring, I will still use the 3 inch swimmers under a bobber.
> They are opportunistic Predators, they will take what they can get, but a large meal allows them to save energy, grow, and remain healthy...Most of the BIG CJ Crappie over 11 inches have 3-5 inch shad in their bellies, they prefer a EASY big meal if it is presented correctly. If you can make a big bait look injured, dying, or out of the ordinary, they just can resist the temptation!
> When a normally docile Crappie is well fed and at the top of his game, then is presented with a large easy meal, they'll smack it JUST like a Bass, just so the others can't get to it first!!!


----------



## buckzye11

I like 1/32 oz for pan assasians and Garlands. Anything in 2 tone. 3" sightflash swimbaits on a 1/16 is another go-to.
On jig size... when the crappie are having a finicky day, i don't believe a 1/32 can be beat...(ecspecialy when water is below 50 degrees) on those days it's hard to get a bite for me on a 1/8th(i'll work on that dying minnow look). if they are more active i'll go heavy, but only then. Iv'e caught 5 Crappie this year over 13" on 1/32 oz. I'll try out some heavier weights this week and see if i can get into some bigs since they will be crazy hungry this week. I like they days when you don't have to worry about what you are throwing at all and they nail anything that moves.
Caught alot of Crappie on jerkbaits this year too while Bass fishing, all of those were good size. and the 4" swims on a 1/16th. Oh yeah... my favorite Crappie lure is not a lure... SMELLY JELLY!!!
I love this site! So much great info, and tactics to try, thanks everyone for the tips.


----------



## killingtime

Go to originalfishformula.com Larry and it will explain the formula and the baits. His web is still up be you can't order anything.


----------



## JimmyZ

JimG said:


> 1/16 ounce black jig head with eyes- 2 inch Southern Pro jig body called "blue shiner" along with a platium crappie nibble by berkley.
> My best so far.
> JimG


I 2nd that. Jim put me onto these. It s all I pretty much use in marinas. Cast and retrieve, wait for the thump!


----------



## larry2473

Rainy day so I'm playing with some colors


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

